# so what is a good phone holder to get?



## AKhBX4

what is a good phone holder to get?

iphone 4S

honda civic


----------



## LyftMurph

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00F4CDAPG/?tag=ubne0c-20

my favorite


----------



## LAuberX

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/con...IF3A9aw1MWB-zUaAgIL8P8HAQ&Q=&is=REG&A=details

My current mount. The suction cup (industrial grade with lock arm) mounts just above the left defroster vent in my Camry, the arm rests on the cluster glare shield just ahead of the steering wheel and to the right, does not block radio or A/C vents and is ROCK STEADY and still in my line of vision... but does not block the windshield as it sits low.


----------



## TeleSki

I got this for my Prius. The Prius has a curved dash, and this one has worked well, the 6 months I've used it.









*iOttie Easy One Touch 2 Car Mount Holder for iPhone 6 (4.7)/ Plus (5.5)/ 5s/ 5c/, Samsung Galaxy S6/S6 Edge/ S5/S4/ S3/ Note 4/3, Google Nexus 5/4, LG G3-Retail Pack*


----------



## Nick tardy

The free one lyft gives you?


----------



## ElectricEliminator

Check out the Mountek NGroove series of mounts. No suction cups, installs easily and safely into the slot of your CD player. Nothing getting in the way on the windshield, and it's less obvious to cops, etc.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

Nick tardy said:


> The free one lyft gives you?


I have to admit that I think the one Lyft gave me was a Kenu Airframe vent mount. It works surprisingly well.


----------



## IndyDriver

Nite-Ize Steelie. Had mine for 2 years. love it


----------



## Nick tardy

Oc_DriverX said:


> I have to admit that I think the one Lyft gave me was a Kenu Airframe vent mount. It works surprisingly well.


I wouldn't know. Still waiting on it and my mustache


----------



## AKhBX4

I'll check these out - thanks everyone.


----------



## Nate

Best 2 mounts available, by far!

1. Core 360 by Caseco
2. Steelie by Nite-ize

Everything else is crap (arms with suction cups, vent attachments, etc.). The less hardware the better.


----------



## Kingo9

ElectricEliminator said:


> Check out the Mountek NGroove series of mounts. No suction cups, installs easily and safely into the slot of your CD player. Nothing getting in the way on the windshield, and it's less obvious to cops, etc.


EE nailed it. No way am I getting any mount that I need to drill screwed into my car. Most suction cups suck and they block your view and the cord dangles in front of you.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004G1L52Q/?tag=ubne0c-20

This one does not damage to the CD tray, is mounted at a perfect height (unless you have a weird CD slot) and is just $15. I think PAX also like seeing the Nav route as we go... its not hiding on the left of the windshield like I'm trying to hide something.

The only con is that it could block some buttons on your dash/nav screen. Of course your cd slot too... but who uses CDs anymore?


----------



## Nate

Kingo9 said:


> EE nailed it. No way am I getting any mount that I need to drill screwed into my car. Most suction cups suck and they block your view and the cord dangles in front of you.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004G1L52Q/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> This one does not damage to the CD tray, is mounted at a perfect height (unless you have a weird CD slot) and is just $15. I think PAX also like seeing the Nav route as we go... its not hiding on the left of the windshield like I'm trying to hide something.
> 
> The only con is that it could block some buttons on your dash/nav screen. Of course your cd slot too... but who uses CDs anymore?


Still too bulky in my opinion :/


----------



## WestPalmEdge

I use a magnetic holder. A metal plate discreetly sticks to the back of the phone (your phone case covers the plate) and is quickly mounted (suspended really) and dismounted so there's no fumbling with Neanderthal bulky vent mounted holders.


----------



## Fauxknight

I use an air vent holder now. I used a window mount previously, it wasn't in the way, but the phone would overheat on warm sunny days.


----------



## Nate

WestPalmEdge said:


> I use a magnetic holder. A metal plate discreetly sticks to the back of the phone (your phone case covers the plate) and is quickly mounted (suspended really) and dismounted so there's no fumbling with Neanderthal bulky vent mounted holders.


What brand/name?


----------



## Dks2k2

I use this cup holder phone mount in one of my cars. Between the seats and low down so cant be seen easily from outside. Adjustable and tightens up great with most cup holders. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002JTWRN8/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Dks2k2

I use this bluetooth earpiece to listen to navigation so the pax doesnt have to listen to the directions thru speaker. Most pax dont have a clue I even have it in my ear and several have asked how I knew the directions. Works perfect and was only 6 bucks when I bought it.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00J5AS5U8/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## WestPalmEdge

Nate said:


> What brand/name?


Scosche Magicmount. mymagicmount


----------



## forqalso

core 360


----------



## LyftMurph

Just picked up a Scosche magicmount, wife and I love it. My gooseneck is for my tablet now.


----------



## Ziggy

Nick tardy said:


> mustache


I gave the mustache to my dog ... chew toy


----------



## Argos

I threw down the big bucks and got some Velcro


----------



## GooberX

Kingo9 said:


> EE nailed it. No way am I getting any mount that I need to drill screwed into my car. Most suction cups suck and they block your view and the cord dangles in front of you.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004G1L52Q/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> This one does not damage to the CD tray, is mounted at a perfect height (unless you have a weird CD slot) and is just $15. I think PAX also like seeing the Nav route as we go... its not hiding on the left of the windshield like I'm trying to hide something.
> 
> The only con is that it could block some buttons on your dash/nav screen. Of course your cd slot too... but who uses CDs anymore?


I have used numerous holders and have not been 100% happy with any of them.

I looked this one up, liked the description, and ordered it.

Have used it for a week and it is absolutely the best thing I have seen.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Nix O'nine

Love this one: Koomus Air Vent Universal Smartphone Car Mount Holder


----------



## Robzillaa

I normally use drunk blondes with low standards and daddy issues to hold my phone. It works on my android but she keeps dropping my apples.


----------



## cfluser

Mine is the type that attaches to the air vent. I forget the brand but it is quite stable. Love it. I always have problems with the suction cup designs. They never last for me in the fl sun. Always fall off at the worst times lol.


----------



## CJC246

Do the magnetic types interfere with the phone's GPS


----------



## LyftMurph

Nope, works great for nexus 6, no GPS issues


----------



## Seastriper

I like this cup holder mount ALOT!

*Smartphone Cradle with Extended Cup Holder Mount By Mediabridge - Car Mount for iPhone 6/6 Plus/5S, Samsung S6/S5/Note 3/Note 4 - Fits Phone Widths of 2"-4" (Part# PC3CM )*


----------



## Jjkhawaiian

I got the cheapo Walmart special that is vent attached. It does help keep the phone cool as it can heat up tremendously over a 7-12 hour shift.
The problem? It keeps coming loose, unless I want it to and then I almost damage my vent. It is now broken 1 of 4 tabs. I suspect it will come loose more often unntil it breaks my phone screen, which I swear it's trying to do on purpose. Bastid.

So, I will be looking for better one. No CD or suction cup type for obvious reasons. So, what's left?

I like to have the phone visible to me and pax as we route, but yet out of outside view.
Sometimes, at night, I will turn my phone light down as to not be so glaring to attract cops or others views (taxis, Uber drivers, police, etc).


----------



## Dks2k2

Depends on where your cup holder is but mine is between the seats by hand break and I use this one I posted earlier in both my cars. Out of site and easily seen by you and pax.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002JTWRN8/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## LyftMurph

Scosche magic mount, replaced my vent one


----------



## forkedover

Neutron s


----------



## BigKnutz

I found this at Best Buy for $20 (Insignia brand). Works perfect, and the shaft/wand can be manipulated any way you need it. Comes with a vent clip too if it can't be attached to your dash.


----------

